# kayaks .



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

I have a few questions for all y'all kayakers out there...


I'm getting a kayak no later than June of this yr . will be the first one I have owned. I have played around in a ocean yak and a ascend but never fished from one. My delima is it has to be from bass pro shop . I have around 500-600 $ in gc from the past two x mas and b days . I don't mind adding cash to get a decent/nice one. I have research over the past two yrs the basics but still a little unclear on a couple things . 

If you were to buy one from bps what one would you go with and why ? I'm looking at the Malibu stealth 14.4, but like the price of the ascend fs12t. But have been warned about the acsends being heavy , bad tracking and leaking. 

I'm mainly fishing the ER since it's my back yard and MIGHT VENTURE off into Rudde , back bay once I'm comfortable and confident the cbbt maybe. So what's the smallest would you go with and why? 

I never fished yak before what's the must have gear involved ? What's the average weight carried with you on a trip.? Some yaks I looked at max weight is 330lbs which scares me a little .I'm 220-230 6ft. Thats Why I'm wondering I don't want to max out my yak on weight want some extra margin there. Might take my lab on a stroll she's around 60lbs and loves water. 


I do most my fishing from fall to sspring. Not so much in the summer . What gear do y'all wear to stay dry and warm? I have plenty of goretex . Will this work or do I want neoprene waders or a mustang setup ? Just seeing what I'm getting myself into. I plan on learning yakking thus late spring /summer when the water won't kill me. 

should I be looking for a sit in or sit on top? both the ones I used before were sit on top. Never got a chance to use a sit in so I have no reference to go by.

I'm sure there more. I'll take any good or bad advice .


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Try and find a good used ocean kayak drifter, or ocean kayak prowler 13, can't go wrong with either, and I'm same size.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Here is one right at your price range he may come down a little more to your range. If you don't like this one and there are more on that link I just purchased a trident there a couple of weeks. Check back occasionally you'll find one don't hesitate to haggle.


http://tkaa.org/index.php/topic,7739.0.html


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't think it would be best for you to settle on the two from Bass Pro just to use the gift cards. I wouldn't buy the Ascends for the reasons you mentioned plus I looked one over and compared to my Wilderness Systems Ride 135, the plastic is much thinner and, if I'm not mistaken, they are made from a 2 PC mold (top & bottom) as opposed to a single piece roto mold. I don't know anything about the Malibu. It seems to have good reviews and seems like it would be good for someone your size, but Bass Pro lists them for $1,300.00. They come without a seat, so add another $150.00 minimum for that, at least $140.00 for a good paddle and $100.00 or more for a good PFD. At that price, you can get a really good kayak from most of the top name brands that would fit your needs that would be a better quality kayak with a better warranty. Then you could use the gift cards for a good fish finder.

I recommend that you go take a look at Appomatox River Company in Hampton or Wild River Outfitters in VA beach and see what they have. The people at both places can tell you all you need to know about them and they will usually give a good discount when you buy the kayak, paddle and pfd all together. Wild River Outfitters has a demo day the last weekend in May usually at First Landing State Park where you can pay $10.00 and try out many different kayaks and paddles on the water and get a feel for the different makes and models. There are also pro staff there representing all the brands that can point you in the right direction.

To cover most good fishing areas around here, you want a sit on top (with scupper holes) minimum 12 ft. 13 to 15 is ideal. Added weight depends on how much stuff you carry, I'd say most of the time I have 3 rods, 5 lbs of tackle, a cooler bag with 4 frozen Gatorade bottles of water, a couple drinks drinks and usually not many fish and a 2 lb anchor. A lot (if not most) of people use waders/dry top/wading belt for cold weather. I use a full paddling suit and wear plenty of layers underneath.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I think your best bet is the most and biggest you can afford with your spending margins. The question at hand, isn't what kind to buy (meaning all sold everywhere), just narrow it down. After looking at BPS Hampton store inventory, I think your best bet would be the FS12. I'm 6' 2", 245 lbs and with all my gear, I have never had an issue within my Ride135. Look at what you can afford first, then add to it as time goes on. 

First and foremost- get a PFD!!


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

I have the ascend from bass pro. It is stable and keeps me dry at my 230 pound . The kayak may be a little heavier but does not seen much heavier than most other fishing kayaks. I take it to the small lakes out here and even take it out in the bay by sandy point. I prefer the sit on tops since it is easier to get in and out of and much more comfortable while on the water since you can change sitting positions and dangle your legs in the water I felt it was a good purchase for me. Try out a few kayaks before purchasing to see what works for you.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Malibu makes a decent yak. I used a Fish n' Dive one of the 1st times I ever surf launched in 2004 to go spear fishing with a buddy. It was a tough swell for a novice and I punched out just fine and landed just fine. Sooo...for the ER or Rudee I believe that a Malibu will work for you. Can't comment on an Ascend.

I am a Wilderness Pro, but the whole idea is to promote this sport and get individuals on the water. I can understand working with what you have, as far as funds are concerned. 

After a year or so you may find that you want to upgrade to a different boat, but for what you are trying to do -- either of those boats will land a fish. They may not be the fastest, the best or offer the most accessories, but they should float 

For pups, specks and schoolies...You will not need much more than a couple rod holders and some type of crate.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

If I were you I wold use the Bass Pro GC for you Paddle, Vest, Rod Holders and Gear. You will have no problem Blowing through the 500 or 600 on that stuff that you will need once you have a Kayak. That way you can skip having to sell something that is not really what you wanted to begin with. You can Scour the Internet for used top 5 maker boats and get what you want and do it right the first time. I have seen Clients with Ascends and these Boats tend to paddle in Circles. They also when under anchor, want to go in the same circles, they do not have much keel in them. They do not track well and, meaning they will move side to side with every paddle stroke, and have been known to deform when on your roof rack on hot days. The malibu on the other hand is a good Yak that might cover the bill on what you want to do, but again if its not the boat you had your sights on, I would go the above route.. Get Gear and get a used top 5 boat.. Good Luck and welcome, and most importantly be safe and have fun.... 

JAM


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Alot of good advice . Think the most logically thing to do would be to try find a used kayak and use the gc towards fish finder/ accessories /pdf etc . The cash diff I would spend on a bps kayak on top of the gc I could really buy a decent used kayak and save the gc towards New acc.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

It doesn't matter what you do, as long as you get out there and have fun.

http://kayakfishingblog.com/2015/01/stop-apologizing/

If you have never done any yak angling before, then take it easy buying stuff in the beginning till you know you like it and/or have time for it.

Otherwise it may be your stuff someone is buying at a good deal


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

fish militia said:


> It doesn't matter what you do, as long as you get out there and have fun.


This.

I do a lot of fishing from a a kayak, and although I wouldn't consider myself an expert, I've been doing it for a long time, and have enjoyed pretty solid success.
And I've been doing it from the same yak for over 15 years, a 16' Old Town Loon with the front seat removed. No fish finder, 2 standard boat rod holders I cut into the back deck.
It has been fun to watch the evolution of kayak fishing in recent years, but I can't seem to let the old barge go. It serves me well, and is unencumbered by auxiliary propulsion systems, purpose molded nooks & crannies, batteries or gadgets.
It's just a big, empty kayak. The multiple purposes it serves, the simplicity and the catharsis it brings is exactly what I need.
Just take your time with the purchase. Peruse the used kayaks, there are some real deals to be had. Think about how you're really going to want to use it. What are you going to take? Are kids going to want to hop in it? Will you care?
I dig it when kids come over, drag the yaks out and go have a ball with them. 
I wouldn't feel that way about a nice, purpose built yak.
And there's nothing wrong with either use or method.
Which is why the first line of fish militia's last post is the best advice to be had.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Maybe you can do a trade on a used kayak for the cards. Not sure how that works but it's another option.


----------



## reelrebel16 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a ocean kayak prowler trident 15 with rudder that I have loved as a big guy easy to paddle and the rudder is a blessing drifting esp in the winter wind.
Fyi I would trade the boat for bass pro gift cards as a car accident has my back screwed up.


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Still gathering information and checking things out. I'm gonna wait on the kayak till I can ride more and see what I'm comfortable with . I did pick up a new 9.9hp mercury four stroke for my 16ft tri hull skiff I had till I figure out this whole kayak thing. Wifey wasn't too big on it , I'm bad with time so could just imagine being in a kayak.... I have a few buddy's that gonna let me barrow there yaks and see where that goes. While I let them use my little skiff. Wifey wants to sell our ski/wake boat this yr anyways and this way we won't be without a boat when we do.


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

reelrebel16 said:


> I have a ocean kayak prowler trident 15 with rudder that I have loved as a big guy easy to paddle and the rudder is a blessing drifting esp in the winter wind.
> Fyi I would trade the boat for bass pro gift cards as a car accident has my back screwed up.



Just saw your post .sorry but I cash them in towards the 9.9 hp I bought . Bps had the 9.9hp mercury on spring clearance with 500 $ off plus another gift card if you opened up an account . So I got the motor pretty cheap.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

You will need the yak to drop my bait off 200 yards from the Garden City Jetty with my 9/0.


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

An Ascend D10 was my second kayak, I'm selling it this spring. I'd avoid it and save your pennies for either a Jackson or WS product.

How cold are the water/air temps in your area during the winter? Dry suits can cost more than your kayak. These two guys are local pros and fish 300+ days a year, Rob would make Daniel Boone proud. Ohio River Winter Kayaking Low temperature that day was 0.


----------

